# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Koya Game recrute !

## Tyler Durden

Vous ne connaissez pas Koya Game ? (Non il n'y a pas de "s", commencez pas à me faire chier au début de la news svp.) Normal bande de crétins, ça n'existait pas il y a quelques jours.
 Donc, Koya Game, c'est le studio indé qui est derrière Era Vulgaris. Quoi ? Comment ça vous ne connaissez pas ? Et le devblog il sert à quoi ? Bon. Ce studio ne compte pour l'instant qu'un seul et unique membre, moi.
 Eh oui, je me rends compte jour après jour que j'ai peut-être été un peu présompteux sur ma capacité à tout faire tout seul... Ce qui est en fait impossible... Bon OK, à part Fallout 3. (Non je ne peux pas croire qu'il y ait autant de personnes de mauvais goût derrière ce truc, Todd Howard est le seul et l'unique responsable, je n'entends plus rien je me bouche les oreilles LA LA LA LA LA LA.)
 La masse de travail s'accumulant plus vite que les reflexions métaphysiques de mon estomac dans mes intestins (André Manoukian, sors de mon c**) et ayant pensé et commencé Era Vulgaris comme un refus de la médiocrité, un jeu indépendant ambitieux avec comme ligne de conduite de ne faire aucune concession, je me vois dans l'obligation de faire appel à des renforts dans ce combat qui ne suportera qu'une seule issue, la réussite.
 Donc je cherche deux ou trois personnes *passionnées et motivées* pour intégrer Koya Game. C'est-à-dire un ou deux scénaristes pour écrire des quêtes secondaires passionantes et autres dialogues déjantés ainsi qu'un musicos mexicain torse nu, pour tout l'aspect bande-son (pas de musiques mais plutôt des ambiances et bruitages en tout genre). N'hésitez pas à me faire part de vos questions (sur le forum) et de vos précisions et candidature par mp.
 Voilà, si tu as du talent, viens contribuer à faire d'Era Vulgaris un jeu qui ne se fera pas démolir par Boulon... Non OK ! Reviens ! On lui enverra des menaces de mort... Ou des pizzas.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Boitameuh

J'ai pas de talents particulier et pas de sang mexicain mais je soutiens à fond ton projet !

----------


## xrogaan

Mouais, bon. De toute manière tu va te planter.

On ne sais pas ce qu'est ton jeu, mon gars ! Si tu veux trouver des gens motivé, moi je le suis. Mais uniquement pour dormir !

----------


## JudaGrumme

Et pas de modeleur 3D ?  :Emo: 

Bon courage en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Non je ne peux pas croire qu'il y *est* autant de personnes


Qu'il y ai, si jamais.
Bonne merde pour ton recrutement.


EDIT: Je suis un low rider.

----------


## The Lurker

Qu'il y ait c'est encore mieux.  ::siffle::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et merci pour mon grand bide !  :B):

----------


## Nilsou

Sinon pour la musique : je te conseille d'aller fouiller sur jamendo , il y a des tonnes d'artistes libres qui ne demande qu'a avoir leurs bandes sons dans un jeu.. fut il modeste.
De plus, beaucoup de ziqs sur ce site sont "ambiance bruitage ect..."
bref je dit ça je dit rien...

sinon pour les quêtes secondaires et tout ça, je pense que tu gagnerais un temps phénoménale en nous disant ce que tu veut précisément ( ambiance , histoire générale ect...) 
comme ça tu crée un topic et chaque memebre de cpc t'en ecrira une , ça ira trééés vite...

Mais bon bref... avis d'amateur hein.

----------


## DarzgL

> sinon pour les quêtes secondaires et tout ça, je pense que tu gagnerais un temps phénoménale en nous disant ce que tu veut précisément ( ambiance , histoire générale ect...) 
> comme ça tu crée un topic et chaque memebre de cpc t'en ecrira une , ça ira trééés vite...
> 
> Mais bon bref... avis d'amateur hein.


Ouais, très bonne idée ça. Je plussoie. Par contre c'est quoi un memebre  ::O:  ::huh:: 
@xroogan : Tu me contrains à répéter Tyler, le devblog ça existe  ::(:  Faut passer moins de temps sur le topic des mods d'Obliivon, c'est mauvais pour la santé mentale et physique.

----------


## dusty_nova

En effet, il faudrait que d'abord tu précises les traits principaux de tes personnages, définir le but de leur quête, si tu en choisis un parmi les trois, est-ce que les 2 autres auront une influence dans le cours de l'histoire... etc




> sinon pour les quêtes secondaires et tout ça, je pense que tu gagnerais un temps phénoménale en nous disant ce que tu veut précisément ( ambiance , histoire générale ect...) 
> comme ça tu crée un topic et chaque memebre de cpc t'en ecrira une , ça ira trééés vite...


Bonne idée. Y'a plus qu'à...

----------


## Mephisto

Alors pour commencer je me joins à Nilsou : effectivement, Jamendo est un gros coffre au trésor, y a du bon et du moins bon, mais je suis sur que tu pourrais tomber sur un ou deux artistes qui te plairais et qui soit très motivés à l'idée de bosser sur une BO ( bon je parle pas de David TMX hein...  ::rolleyes::  ).

Et pour finir, si on avait un peu plus d'informations sur le background du jeu, le héros, ce genre de choses, j'essayerais volontiers de te proposer une quête secondaire.  :;):

----------


## Muetdhivers

" indépendant + ambitieux "
malheureusement cela ne va pas vraiment ensemble, le plus gros défi pour un groupe indé amateur c'est justement de contrôler ces ambitions et d'arriver a produire un jeu fini et pas une pseudo maquette d'un énorme jeux qui ne vera jamais le jour.

bon courage.

----------


## GdabZ

Je veux bien participer à la bande son. Jamendo c'est bien mais il doit bien y avoir un ou deux canards musiciens qui ont des choses à apporter.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> On ne sais pas ce qu'est ton jeu, mon gars ! Si tu veux trouver des gens motivé, moi je le suis. Mais uniquement pour dormir !





> sinon pour les quêtes secondaires et tout ça, je pense que tu gagnerais un temps phénoménale en nous disant ce que tu veut précisément ( ambiance , histoire générale ect...)


Pour toutes les questions relatives au background il y a un topic dédié à Era Vulgaris dans la rubrique Devblog.




> En effet, il faudrait que d'abord tu précises les traits principaux de tes personnages, définir le but de leur quête, si tu en choisis un parmi les trois, est-ce que les 2 autres auront une influence dans le cours de l'histoire... etc


Ces précisions là sont pour la personne que je recruterai.




> Sinon pour la musique : je te conseille d'aller fouiller sur jamendo , il y a des tonnes d'artistes libres qui ne demande qu'a avoir leurs bandes sons dans un jeu.. fut il modeste.
> De plus, beaucoup de ziqs sur ce site sont "ambiance bruitage ect..."
> bref je dit ça je dit rien...


Merci pour le renseignement je ne connaissais pas celui là, mais je cherche quelqu'un pour me décharger de la création de la bande son justement, j'ai beaucoup trop de travail à coté.




> Et pas de modeleur 3D ?


Eh non le graphisme, lead design et codage c'est moi ^^.




> " indépendant + ambitieux "
> malheureusement cela ne va pas vraiment ensemble, le plus gros défi pour un groupe indé amateur c'est justement de contrôler ces ambitions et d'arriver a produire un jeu fini et pas une pseudo maquette d'un énorme jeux qui ne vera jamais le jour.


Chez moi, les chemins obligatoires n'existent pas. Ne sous estime jamais un normand.  :B):

----------


## xheyther

Je t'aurai bien proposé mon aide mais tu es normand, désolé...

Je te mp un peu plus tard quand j'ai le temps

----------


## edenwars

Codage mi aussi?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Alors, en gros tu recherche des personnes capables d'écrire des quêtes crédibles et si possible décalées. 

Ca me va, je te demanderai plus de précisions par mp quand j'aurai le temps également. C'est pas que c'est les vacances (rajoutez étudiant en sous-titre) mais j'ai une tonne de truc à faire en ce moment.

(oh genre je bosse)

----------


## Louck

Si tu proposais un stage de 3 mois, j'aurais pu aider en code  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Si tu proposais un stage de 3 mois, j'aurais pu aider en code .


Non ça va j'ai la perk "coder pour 4"  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Alors, en gros tu recherche des personnes capables d'écrire des quêtes crédibles et si possible décalées.


Ouep c'est ça.  :;):  D'ailleurs, qu'il n'y ai aucun malentendu (suite à une demande par mp complètement à coté de la plaque), c'est de l'indé pour les passionnés, du bénévolat par amour du jeu. Naturellement si Era Vulgaris venait à bien se vendre, chacun aurait naturellement son pourcentage et au contraire, si on en vends zéro, on pourra juste en rire et avoir l'immense honneur d'avoir fait parti du déjà célèbre, studio Koya Game(...). Mais de toute façon on en ai pas là hein.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et pas de modeleur 3D ? 
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas


Après réflexion ça pourrait m'être bien utile au final. 
*Maj: On demande à l'accueil un modeleur talentueux qui aime le post apo.*

----------


## Red

Han ! Moi je suis hyper motivé pour offrir mon aide en tant que scénariste/dialoguiste/mec qui fait les cafés. D'autant que je vais avoir beaucoup de temps libre dans les mois qui viennent. Puis je connais l'univers des Fallout comme si j'y étais né, je suis fan de Mad Max et de tout ce qui implique que notre monde se retrouve dans un état de dévastation avancé. En bref je nage dans le post-apo comme un mud-crab dans une flaque radioactive. J'ai beaucoup d'imagination et j'ai vraiment pas aimé Fallout 3  ::rolleyes:: 

Non franchement je pense que ce serait une erreur de ne pas me choisir  ::ninja::

----------


## BigDams

Quid de l'animation, des éclairages, des textures, des effets spéciaux, de l'optimisation?

Et du marketing, du portage, de la phase de test?

Meuh non je ne veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais si projet il y  a, il va te falloir une vraie équipe, et un vrai "chef de projet-directeur artistique-producteur" (rayer la mention inutile)

Sinon je modélise un peu, mais je suis du genre toujours en retard dans mon taf  :^_^:

----------


## Lunik

Moi je dis que ça sent le vapoware ::ninja:: 

Encore plus que Duke.

----------


## Poulos

> moi je suis prêt a aider (selon mais disposition de chômeur, comme quoi j'ai beaucoup de temps ) 
> 
> mois je suis tenter de faire quelque maquette de quête (voyer le calembour...) 
> 
> en générale j'ai une bonne inspiration ....


(me disait aussi ..... tromper de poste  ::zzz:: )

----------


## Psycho10

> Alors pour commencer je me joins à Nilsou : effectivement, Jamendo est un gros coffre au trésor, y a du bon et du moins bon, mais je suis sur que tu pourrais tomber sur un ou deux artistes qui te plairais et qui soit très motivés à l'idée de bosser sur une BO ( bon je parle pas de David TMX hein...  ).
> 
> Et pour finir, si on avait un peu plus d'informations sur le background du jeu, le héros, ce genre de choses, j'essayerais volontiers de te proposer une quête secondaire.


C'est vrai que du David TMX dans Era Vulgaris, ce serait un peu, comme un père noel punk post apo poulet, un truc invraisemblable quoi  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Meuh non je ne veux pas faire le rabat-joie, mais si projet il y  a, il va te falloir une vraie équipe, et un vrai "chef de projet-directeur artistique-producteur" (rayer la mention inutile)


Et tu crois que je suis qui ?  :^_^: 

Era Vulgaris n'est plus un projet le jeu est déjà commencé depuis quelques semaines (voir le topic dédié).

---------- Post added at 17h13 ---------- Previous post was at 17h12 ----------




> Moi je dis que ça sent le vapoware


"Vaporware".

----------


## DakuTenshi

> -Le méchant c'est le meilleur ami du héros.
> -Y'a un personnage qui meurt à la fin.
> -Il embrasse la donzelle à la fin.
> -En fait le méchant c'est lui mais on le sait pas parce qu'il est super schizophrène.
> -Il reste sur la météorite pour pouvoir la faire exploser et protéger la Terre.


Voilà quelques idées originales  :tired: .

----------


## InkizitoR

Ca veut dire quoi Koya?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca veut dire quoi Koya?


C'est un mystère.

----------


## claneys

Consonne - Voyelle - Voyelle - Voyelle

K-O-Y-A

Ok je prends.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Je voudrais bien te faire bénéficier de mon incroyable talent de conteur _soudain l'image d'un désert froid et aride  s'imposa à chaque lecteur de ce message_ mais moi je veux y jouer à ce jeu et surtout ne rien connaitre de l'histoire; tout ou en parti. Enfin le background sans spoiler, tu peux bien lâcher des infos quand même ::): .
C'est sans doute une expérience géniale de faire le jeu dont on rêve ( et on rêve surement beaucoup sur ce forum). L'ennui, surtout pour un mix point'n'click(aventure quoi)/jdr, c'est que si tu participes à la production d'un tel jeu bin ,le plaisir d'y jouer est quand même bien moindre, voir nul.
Donc je te refuse l'accès à mon imagination prolifique _Désert de Gobi_ !

Sinon bon courage à toi et à ceux qui t'aideront dans l'aventure.

J'èspère que tu trouvera les personnes que tu souhaites.

Et j'attend toujours la démo feignasse !

----------


## mackwic

Juste pour info, c'est quoi le rythme de production à avoir et la disponibilité nécessaire?
Nan, parce qu'on est pas tous désoeuvrés...

Sinon ton projet il est comme ça!  :;):  
Et j'avoue avoir été tenté un moment mais je pense ne pas avoir la disponibilité nécessaire (et pour ce qui est du style, c'est toi qui vois).

Tu pourrais quand même donner un exercice histoire de voir quel genre ça peut être?
Par exemple: trouver une quête devant comporter tels éléments, tels personages (ou type de perso), se déroulant dans tels types de lieu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop hop hop merci à tous, j'ai était agréablement surpris du nombre de candidature que j'ai reçu, je stoppe donc pour le moment le recrutement aux postes de scénaristes ,je pense avoir trouvé un mec qui a beaucoup de talent et j'attends toujours les essais de deux ou trois individus que j'espère prometteur. Je vous tiendrait naturellement au courant des suites de tout ce mic mac.
Voilà  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Koya Game compte donc dans ses rangs un nouveau membre, RED. Et croyez moi ... ya bon gars là.  :;):

----------


## Red

Oui et j'espère apporter la touche bethesdesque qui manquait à ce proj..GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHARGGKLGLLFRNN...HERM.

Plus sérieusement je remercie Tyler de me donner ma chance. Une chose est sure, j'ai eu droit à toutes les révélations nécessaires à ma participation et je peux affirmer que je vais m'éclater à travailler là dessus  ::wub::  Et surtout, pour peu qu'on se débrouille bien, que vous allez vous éclater à y jouer :teaser:

----------


## Sk-flown

J'aurais bien aimé faire des petits scénarios auxiliaires, je voulais te le proposer dés le début mais t'avais l'air de tellement vouloir tout faire seul.

Enfin si tu veux des idées cheloux ou des minis scénarios avec des références a des films ou des jeux, je peux apporter ma patte.

En tout cas si je peux donner un conseil, c'est de donner a ton univers de la substance, il faut faire croire au joueur qu'il fait parti d'un tout et que le monde ne tourne pas qu'autour de lui, même si c'est le cas forcement.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Oui et j'espère apporter la touche bethesdesque qui manquait à ce proj..GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHARGGKLGLLFRNN...HERM.
> 
> ...slurp miam!... :teaser:


Bah! Un toulousain sur un jeu indé fait par un normand?!
Moi je dis, que du bon en perspective. Tous mes encouragements les gars!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Koya game accueil un autre membre, Judagrumme. Qui lui est un sale parigo. Mais ya bon gars aussi! Bon moi j'vais me pioter mes yeux sont des fentes purulentes.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Koya game accueil un autre membre, Judagrumme. Qui lui est un sale parigo. Mais ya bon gars aussi! Bon moi j'vais me pioter mes yeux sont des fentes purulentes.


Alors bonne nuit !  :;):  Et keep up the good work !

----------


## Pouts

Je t'aurais bien aidé, mais je n'aime pas le nom de ton organisation.  ::O: 

Bon courage pour ton projet, c'est très long tout ca !  ::):

----------


## Zevka

> Hop hop hop merci à tous, j'ai était agréablement surpris du nombre de candidature que j'ai reçu, je stoppe donc pour le moment le recrutement aux postes de scénaristes ,je pense avoir trouvé un mec qui a beaucoup de talent et j'attends toujours les essais de deux ou trois individus que j'espère prometteur. Je vous tiendrait naturellement au courant des suites de tout ce mic mac.
> Voilà


Dommage, j'aurais bien tenté le truc, eheh !

----------


## Lokee

Salut! 

Je veux bien participer pour ce qui est de la partie musicale et bruitages. Si il y a encore de la place, contacte moi par MP !

Merci

A bientot

----------


## Mephisto

> C'est vrai que du David TMX dans Era Vulgaris, ce serait un peu, comme un père noel punk post apo poulet, un truc invraisemblable quoi


Ben au moins avec David TMX en BO, tu peux être sur que le jeu sera un minimum HARDCORE.  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais mais non pas de David TMX, vous pouvez manifester et tout bruler, c'est non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Intégration de Cesspit réussi. Circulez. :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mince, j'avais une super idée de quête avec des lapins, des bananes et Todd Howard.  :Emo:

----------


## Starvey

Des pizzas.

Ca marchera mieux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Flappie est donc le dernier recruté, l'équipe est au grand complet et déjà au travail  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est bon il n'y a plus rien à voir   :;):

----------


## claneys

:tired:

----------


## xrogaan

Et toujours pas de site web  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais on a un petit forum privé mais pas encore trouvé le temps de faire un site web digne de ce nom ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est bon il n'y a plus rien à voir


C'est dommage, je voulais me proposer pour vous faire la cuisine et vous masser les pieds pendant que vous bossiez.

Bon, tant pis, j'irais voir ailleurs.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est dommage, je voulais me proposer pour vous faire la cuisine et vous masser les pieds pendant que vous bossiez.
> 
> Bon, tant pis, j'irais voir ailleurs.


Attends attends, j'vais causer au chef... ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> C'est dommage, je voulais me proposer pour vous faire la cuisine et vous masser les pieds pendant que vous bossiez.
> 
> Bon, tant pis, j'irais voir ailleurs.


Attends, viens chez moi, on cherche un stagiaire pour le café !  :;):

----------


## Natalyah44

Oh oh je suis un putain de bot.

----------


## ThorThur

Putain un bot !  :tired:

----------


## Arseur

Il sort d'où lui ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce site est un vrai scandale...

 :WTF:

----------


## mackwic

> Putain un bot !


Et encore, tu as peut-être pas essayé de voir ce qu'il y a d'écrit en blanc.  ::(: 

Ce message et est un scandale! Et ce site aussi d'ailleurs! :tired:

----------


## GNU/Arnaud

Personne retire les liens qu'il a mis dans son message ?

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais on a un petit forum privé mais pas encore trouvé le temps de faire un site web digne de ce nom ...


Zut, de zut...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et oui, il te faut faire don de ton corps pour voir le reste...

----------

